# Southern Jon Boat Schedule



## wwright713 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sjba Schedule is posted to site....

www.southernjonboatanglers.com


----------



## Jim Lee (Jan 14, 2015)

Are all dates approved?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 15, 2015)

*Sjba*

No Hi-Falls or Lucas?


----------



## T LEE (Jan 20, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> No Hi-Falls or Lucas?


You might want to look at extreme bassin(Michael Orr) much better schedule if you live down this way.


----------

